# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  °ˆ~*¤®§دعوة لزوجك .. ليلة رومانسية.. بالصور§®¤*~ˆ°

## كميل الفضلي

مما لا شك فيه أن كل العلاقات يصيبها نوع من الفتور والروتين.. 

وخاصةً بالنسبه للعلاقة الزوجيه ...التي يجب أن تدوم فيها الرومانسيات

منذ الليله الاولى الى آخر العمر..

فنحن من نخلق الرومانسية في حياتنا وليست هي من تخلق نفسها بيننا..

فلكي تعيدي إحياء تلك الليالي الحالمه .. 

وتسترجعي بريق الحب الذي خفى ..

قومي بإشعال حبكما من خلال ليلة رومانسية
[IMG]http://nawara898.***********/منوعه.jpg[/IMG]
أدعي زوجك الحبيب لقضاء لحظات حميمية تحت أضواء الشموع
[IMG]http://nawara898.***********/مساء%20رومانسي.jpg[/IMG]
إجعلي من تلك الليله..حديثآ من ليالي ألف ليله وليله..

خططي لها جيدآ..بحيث يكون توقيتها مناسبآ لكما..

[IMG]http://nawara898.***********/تاريخ.jpg[/IMG]
قومي بصنع بطاقة الدعوه بنفسك بكلمات رقيقه ولمسات رومانسيه

أو أن يكون شكل البطاقه مناسبآ لطابع تلك الليله..

فمثلآ لو أردتي ان تكون الورود الحمراء هي السائده 

فهذه البطاقه تكون مناسبه..
[IMG]http://nawara898.***********/دعوه2.jpg[/IMG]
طريقة تقديم تلك الدعوه..

فيمكنك تقديمها مع هديه من الشوكولا التي يحبها زوجك..

أو تتركيها في مكان يراها زوجك عند ذهابه إلى العمل..

أو عن طريق e_mail أو رسالة جوال..
[IMG]http://nawara898.***********/شوكولا.jpg[/IMG]
..جو الليله الرومانسي..

في الأجواء الرومانسيه..تغيب الأضواء وتكون خافته..

وماينير تلك اللحظات إلا شموع الحب..


أحيطي جوكما بقلوب من نور..

[IMG]http://nawara898.***********/الشموع3.jpg[/IMG]

ولتأثير أكبر إستعيني بعناقيد الضوء التي توضع حول الأشجار..

وضعيها حول التول لتضفي رونق جذاب ورومانسي..

----------


## تأبط بودره

كميل الفضلي
عفيه والله إستاذي
إيه .. علمهم على الله يأثــّــر..
مو أرجع البيت إلا لدخنه قايمه ..بدال شمعه ..حارقين جريده..
شوي ويحرقو كفر داخل البيت زي المظاهرات!!

وطبعا إحنا ما يبغالنا شي
شحليلنا يلرجال..

لا عدمناك 
تسلم من الشر والكدر

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ارد وتفهمو غلط... مصيبة
ما ابغى اخلي في قلبي هنه
لو ويش ما يوبنا ما يعجبهم
يقولو فاضية ما ضل شي تسويه
انا ورايي..........................
ويعدد اشغاله
المسكينة تتحطم من داخل
وما تتوب  تعيدها بعد فترة
والله والرد اللي يسر الخاطر
مشكووووووووووور اخوي
يسلموووووووووووووو
حط هالمرة شي يسووه الرجال لحريمهم

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*شكرا* 

*تأبط (خيي تره هم موشوي ما يعجبنا العجب وساعات بنسوي الدنيا عليهم جحيم لابد ان ننصف الطرف الاخر من انفسنافانت خليك حلوا معاهم حته يحسنوا اليك )*

*ايلول(والله اختي هي دعوا للرجال حته بيعملوا ليلة رومانسية الزوجاتهم وان بحط الفكرة انوا اذا الزوجة راحت الى عند اهلالها اوعند احد تكدر تستغل الفرصة وترتب على ما تجي هي من هناك وتفاجئها بالي عملتوا يعني الفكرة المطروحة بس بنعكسها وهي دعوا ايظا مني لهم ؟*

*على هذا المرور العطر والمشرف لي*

*حياتي لكما وشكري وتقديري*

*وشكرا*

----------


## سيناريو

*يؤيؤيؤ* 
*أني كيف دخلت هني الظاهر بالغلط هههه*
**

*يسلمو اخوي كمل* 
*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*اهلابكي*

*سيناريو*

*شكرا لهذا المرور اختي* 


*تحياتي لكي وشكري*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ههههههههه
والله دكرتني على هالجو الرومانسي يوم 
شبيت شمع وبقينا نحترق <<<<<< هههههه

زين والله الي شميت الريحه ورحت للصالة وما وصلت النار الى الأسلاك
الله ستر والا كانت علومنا علووووم

هههههههههه

يسلموووووووووووو خيووووو على المشاااركة الجمييلة
ونصيحة للي بتشب شمووووووع لا تحطه قرب شي يحترق بسرعه وخطوووصا المناديييييل

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*اللؤلؤ المكنون*

*اهلا بكي اختي حاذري لا تعميها مرة اخرى* 
*جان صارت ليلة ظلمة هههههه*

*بس بالتجربة مرة اخرى بتروح الي صار* 
*ولا تحبطي اختي كرر بس بدون حريق*


*تحياتي لكي وامنياتي بالتوفيق والسداد*

*وشكرا*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

احم احم 
امممممممممممم
وكأن الموضوع دخل مزاجي 
حلو التغيير وكسر الروتين 
شكرا شيخنا

----------


## ابو النجوم

فعلا الشموع تضئ الطريق وتبدد الخلافات لكن من يطبقها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..*
*صحيح مادخلني في هالصفحة بس حركات وافكار جدااا حـليوة..*
*إن شاء الله خواتي المتزوجات يستفيذوا منها ...*
*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي كميل..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

حركات والله 
يبغى لينا نسويها إذا تزوجنا
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## كميل الفضلي

> احم احم 
> امممممممممممم
> وكأن الموضوع دخل مزاجي 
> حلو التغيير وكسر الروتين 
> شكرا شيخنا








> فعلا الشموع تضئ الطريق وتبدد الخلافات لكن من يطبقها









> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..*
> *صحيح مادخلني في هالصفحة بس حركات وافكار جدااا حـليوة..*
> *إن شاء الله خواتي المتزوجات يستفيذوا منها ...*
> *الله يعطيك العافية اخوي كميل..*







> حركات والله 
> يبغى لينا نسويها إذا تزوجنا
> يسلمووووووووووووووو




السلام عليكم

انا هم مامريت  بهذي المرحلة ولكن اهل الخبره وبعض الازواج يشكون من فترة الخمول بين الزوجين 
ولي صديق دكتور نفسي سألته واكد لي ذلك فجاءت بالموضوع للفائدة
فالمتزوجين عليهم بالتطبيق ويدعوا 
لنا نحن ومن لم يتروج لحد الان بالفرج
ههههههههه
لاننا قيد الانتظار

تحياتي لكم

وشكرا

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بالفعل لابد من التجديد  في الحياة الزوجية  حتى لايصيبها الملل .شكرا لك اخوي كميل .

صورة العين اللي تدمع  اقصد الصوره الرمزيه تبعك توجع القلب

----------


## همسات وله

ياسلام على هيك حركاااات 
بس المشكله ان حتى لوسوينا هالحركاااات ابو الشباب دايما مشغول 
وقته ضيق مره 
ومسكين مايصدق يوصل البيت بس علشاااان يرتااااح 
بس مو مشكله انحااااول انسوي هالحركاااات ونعنش الجو 
ونكسر هالروتين الممل ولو ان ابو الشباب على طول عالبااال وفي القلب مكانه 
يسلمو خيي كميل 
وياااابخت اللي بتصير من نصيبك 
تحيااااتي

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## MOONY

يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
بطلع مالي شغل
بالغلط  :embarrest:  جيت

----------


## كميل الفضلي

> بالفعل لابد من التجديد في الحياة الزوجية حتى لايصيبها الملل .شكرا لك اخوي كميل .
> 
> صورة العين اللي تدمع اقصد الصوره الرمزيه تبعك توجع القلب



السلام عليكم
اهلا بكي اختي ملكة 
شرفني مروركي العطر
وتحملي هاي العين التدمع 
فهناك عيون تبكي دم كل يوم
تحياتي لكي وشكرا

----------


## كميل الفضلي

> 




السلام عليكم
اهلا بكي اختي دلوعت حبيبتي
شرفني مروركي العطر
تحياتي لكي وشكرا

----------


## كميل الفضلي

> يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
> بطلع مالي شغل
> بالغلط  جيت




السلام عليكم
اهلا بكي اختي MOONY
بس بعد لا اتعيدينها وتدخلي
شرفني مروركي العطر
تحياتي لكي وشكرا

----------


## ساره لولو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد الاخيار 
كلك ذوق كميل

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

يسلمووووو خي العزيز
كــــــــــــــــــــميــل
لابد ان يبدا فيها كل الطرفين لان هذة اللحظات 
تبعث في النفس الراحة والبهجة
وتجعل الحياة متجددة ومتالقة
ولها طابع من الدفء والحنان
لتصبح السعادة الزجية مكللة بالنجاح
تحياااتي

----------


## روح الانسانيه

جميل هالموضوع اخي كميل وان شاء الله المتزوجين يستفيدوا موفق اخي

----------


## صمت السنين

بالفعل لابد من التجديد في الحياة الزوجية حتى لايصيبها الملل .شكرا لك اخوي كميل .

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*
*ساره لولو*
*الفراشه الحائرة*
*صاحبة الهموم*
*صمت السنين*


*اهلابكي*


*شكرا لهذا المرور اخواتي* 


*تحياتي لكم وشكري*

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

_مشكور اخوي كميل على هذي الدعوه_ 
_بس انا زعلانه وايد وايد لان الصور ماتطلع عندي_ 
_لاني حبيت افاجاء زوجي وسوي له دعوه في_ 
_ليله رومانسيه قبل محرم_ 
_تسلم وفي انتظار جديدك_ 
_دمت بود_

----------

